# Boozer for Hamilton?



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

That's the rumor. 

It'd leave the Pistons with...

PG: Rodney Stuckey...Will Bynum
SG: Ben Gordon...Arron Afflalo
SF: Tayshaun Prince...Austin Daye
PF: Carlos Boozer...Charlie Villanueva
C: Kwame Brown...Jason Maxiell

Thoughts?


----------



## Jermaniac Fan (Jul 27, 2003)

That would be an awesome trade.. They'd propably start Boozer as a center.


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

Wouldn't make sense to sign CV to such a big contract and acquire Booz. Unless they think that 2 post player that play no D inside can man their team.

I like the idea of moving RIP for a bigman though.


----------



## Chan Ho Nam (Jan 9, 2007)

we're going to lose all our defensive presence inside, great, and lose a great Piston in Hamilton =(
but in good news, it's only a one year rental


----------



## Sliccat (Oct 16, 2004)

The difference in contracts makes it worth it. They'll suck inside this year though


----------



## silverpaw1786 (Mar 11, 2004)

no way the jazz would take on hamilton's contract.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

Really? I think I could see the Jazz doing this deal because it gets them a proven 17ppg scorer who rarely misses games due to injury, and it makes them a faster team. Hamilton has played 60+ games in every year of his career, and Boozer has only done that in two of his five years with the Jazz. Plus, Hamilton's contract is smaller than the one that Boozer will likely receive next summer. If I were the Jazz, I'd look to get a pick included in the deal as well, but I'd do it.

PG: Deron Williams...Eric Maynor
SG: Richard Hamilton...C.J. Miles
SF: Ronnie Brewer...Kyle Korver...Matt Harpring
PF: Paul Millsap...Andrei Kirilenko
C: Mehmet Okur...Kyrylo Fesenko...Kosta Koufos


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Yeah, the Jazz want to keep Millsap so getting rid of Boozer is imperative. Hamilton would just be extra and they'd finally have a legit 2 guard who can score for once.


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

sounds good to me. finish it off by trading prince for kaman and thornton.


----------



## c_dog (Sep 15, 2002)

it would be a great trade but then you spent all that cash on charlie V for nothing.. getting thornton would give this team an excellent young core actually. stuckey, boozer, gordon, thornton, charlie V, kaman.. that's pretty good.

i get that people like prince, but he's a role player. he's more of a glue guy kind of guy on a contender. if you can trade him for thornton and kaman then you need to pull the trigger and send a thank you card to dunleavy.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

c_dog said:


> it would be a great trade but then you spent all that cash on charlie V for nothing.. getting thornton would give this team an excellent young core actually. stuckey, boozer, gordon, thornton, charlie V, kaman.. that's pretty good.
> 
> i get that people like prince, but he's a role player. he's more of a glue guy kind of guy on a contender. if you can trade him for thornton and kaman then you need to pull the trigger and send a thank you card to dunleavy.


That'd be horrible. Thornton's just a chucker and Kaman hasn't been able stay healthy since he's gotten that big contract. I think they can do better.


----------



## Chan Ho Nam (Jan 9, 2007)

Austin Daye or w/e is doing well in the S League so far

hopefully he can contribute

sigh, all our players are gone now, Ben, Chauncey, Amir, Sheed, and now Rip? sighh depressing year


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

This is an old rumor. I don't think it's happening. But I'm not entirely sure what they plan to do with RIP though.


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

By now, this move is probably dead, but it's a shame. I think both teams would improve instantly with this deal. 

PG Stuckey
SG Gordon
SF Prince
PF Villanueva
C Boozer

PG D Williams
SG Rip
SF Brewer
PF Milsap
C Okur

This deal almost makes too much sense for it to really happen... unless Utah is just reluctant to take back those extra years on Rip's deal. Did extending Rip make him untradeable at this stage of his career?


----------



## Chan Ho Nam (Jan 9, 2007)

goodness, that frontcourt toughness dissipated in one season


----------

